# Closed End Pen Help!



## Dr Robert (May 18, 2018)

I would like to start making closed end pens but have zero experience. I have been researching various techniques on line but many seem very technical and confusing. Any suggestions for a nice, concise technique along with the necessary armamentarium, ie holding mandrels etc!?


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Dieseldoc (May 18, 2018)

Hey Doc: 

Just under the IAP  logo, left side.

Go to forms, Library, advance pens section and you will find lots of good proven info.

Good luck on you closed ends turning.
Dieseldoc


----------



## Dr Robert (May 18, 2018)

Dieseldoc said:


> Hey Doc:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Great! I’ll check it out..Thank you


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Penultimate (May 18, 2018)

Penn State Industries has a closed end pen mandrel that uses rubber tubing to expand and hold the tube ID. I don't have one as I make either threaded or pin mandrels. Good luck, have fun. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## mark james (May 18, 2018)

If you have a collet chuck set, or a drill chuck with drawbar for your headstock- Buy a set of punch presses (Harbor Freight, etc:  https://www.harborfreight.com/hand-tools/punches/28-piece-transfer-punch-set-3577.html), grind a flat slot on whatever OD you need.  Use a small nail ground to approximate size, and you can have fun with closed ends very economically.  (May need some blue tape to get the nail to fit the slotted punch bar snugly!).

The benefit of the transfer set is that you can have every conceivable (well, almost) size needed for closed end turnings, and the transfers are still good for their intended purpose.


----------



## Dieseldoc (May 18, 2018)

Mark:
 Great idea on using punch/nail.
Charlie


----------



## its_virgil (May 18, 2018)

Go to http://redriverpens.com/articles.htm and look at article #13 and #14. They should get you started. You do not really need any special tooling to make closed end pens BUT new tools are nice. I am not a fan of the PSI mandrel with the rubber tube mentioned above but hey, you and others may find it acceptable. Good luck. It is fun to learn a new skill.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## gtriever (May 19, 2018)

Tagging along for the info. Thanks for posting this thread.


----------



## MiteyF (May 19, 2018)

I posted a similar question not long ago and got a lot of really fantastic answers. Maybe this will help. I am moving things around in my shop and haven't had a chance to try a closed end yet, but it's high on my list once my shop is put back together.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/homemade-closed-end-pen-mandrel-154472/


----------

